# matthews z7 extreme???



## bflick (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm thinking about buying one of these bad boys, just wondering is it really worth the price or would i be better of just buying something a little cheaper with about the same specs. Just curious kind of new to bow hunting been shootin for about a year and a half, really enjoy it, right now i have a martin magnum phantum, and just looking for a newer bow, so any advice would be greatly appreciated,
thanks


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

not much garbage out there anymore, i am sure they are a fine bow. i just purchased a bear carnage and love it. check them all out


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a Mathews reezen 6.5 and love it one of the best bows I have shot but bow tech hoyt and all the other high ends make very nice bows Also pretty much any single cam bow u buy will be pretty nice they may not have the best new things out on there bow but they will be nice. Just take ur time and shoot every one u think u might want and pick the one u like not what everybody else likes even if it's a cheaper bow 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

If you can find an Athens Archery dealer in your area , check them out before making your final decision . What a great bow and the company stands behind their product .


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Check out the Parker Inferno. Similar specs,(#[email protected]) made in america with lifetime warranty with great service. I love mine!


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

Check out the new HeliM also, It's lighter and faster then Z7 extreme. I pulled the trigger on one and have not been disappointed,I shot about every new bow out there and nothing even comes close to a Mathews.Just make sure you shoot a lot of different bows before you decide.Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I switched to Z7 extreme this year and couldn't be happier I love the bow. But I shot a lot of bows before I bought it and this one was the one for me so like everyone says, try as many as you possibly can before you buy one. All of the bows mentioned are great bows just find one you like and make sure you hunt/shoot enough to justify paying the price of one of these high end bows.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Bow tech INVASTION Is the nices one that I have shot this week. And I have shot a lot of bow's next would be the PSE EVO...

Not that the helium is not nice I just like the other a little more.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

X2 on helium. Got mine on AT with qad hdx rest and axion stabilizer for 820 shipped. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

The extreme has a really smooth draw and no big hump in the draw cycle...there are a lot of faster bows out now that you can go with as well for that price range but what you gain in speed you will lose in smoothness for the most part. Bowtech Assassin is a really good value bow if you want to go that route.


----------



## bflick (Mar 20, 2010)

hey everybody thanks for all your input did what you guys said and shot alot of different bows, ended up getting the hoyt crx 32 and am not dissapointed extremely smooth and hardly any vibration, almost got the extreme but with 29 inch draw felt myself having to lean my head a little forward, but other than that it was a really nice bow just felt the hoyt fit me a bit better.


----------

